# Raft Question - Which Pump???



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

I need a basic pump for inflating my raft at the put in and carying on the river for top-offs. Didn't want to spend much money. Anyone try this pump? Wonder Pump Super 6
Wonder Pump Super 6

I don't mind spending extra time pumping to save some bucks.

Thanks
Patrick

p.s. I also need a few cheap paddles - enough to get by until I find some river booty.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Patrick,

I've used one of those Wonder Pumps for seven years, to top off and also as my on-boat pump in case I have to an on-river repair. For regular total inflation (and particularly if you have a large boat) they would somewhat tedious to use, and might not stand up to the task over time. But if you don't mind the time they take to use, and every now and then can replace the internals, you could be OK. Or at the price, just buy another one, I suppose......

A few other thoughts. Some folks have found ways to use a cheap battery-powered leaf blower to do the major work, and then top off with something like the Wonder. Others take the plunge and buy an LVM or similar 12-volt pump and run it off their car battery. Of course if you are near a 120-volt source, then other kinds of high-volume, low pressure options could come into play, like a shop vac.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips
VP, GCPBA

Join Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association at Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association. click on "Join", and support active, ongoing private boater representation on Grand Canyon issues. And follow GC issues on http://groups.yahoo.com/group/gcpba/messages,


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

*K-Pump*

Try the K-pump. Its a simple mechanism and comes with an extra seal just in case. I got the K-100 and it works fine for topping your tubes off, not so much filling up the whole raft. 

Its durable and comes in a little bag that ties off to a frame easily. If you get one of the uber-cheap pumps you'll end up buying a good one in a year or two. Trust me.

I found mine on ebay 2 years ago for $65, but their website K-Pump - Home has them listed for cheaper. 

Good luck.
Ryan


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure what size your raft is but you'll probably hate that wonder pump - I had a friend who had one and he finally threw it in a dumpster at the put-it because it sucked so bad. It's a piece of crap and you'll definitely get what you pay for. Save your money and get one of these four pumps and you'll be very, very happy:

NRS 5" Barrel Pump

Carlson 4" Hand Pump

K-Pump 400

Down River Equipment

Just remember, before you top off your rig on the river, pump your pump a few times to get out any water that may have gotten in the hose (assuming you're not storing it in a dry bag or box) so you don't blow that water into your tubes, which can lead to problems in the long run. 

As for cheap paddles, check out: Down River Equipment


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi JBL,

I think your pump recommendations are solid. 

Funny thing is, I have a 5" NRS also, and almost never use it. An old LVM that just won't quit does the heavy lifting, and the Wonder Pump rides so nice and tidily in the dry box, that I almost never even bother to bring the NRS. But my boats don't require regular top-off in the mornings, so once I get them to pressure at the put-in, I don't see the pump again the rest of the trip.

Bottom line, I expect you're right about Wonders not being up to regular, full-inflation use. But for convenience and cost, they're not all that bad in an intermittent use pattern.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

My NRS 5" does the heavy lifting. I have found the LVM's slow to inflate in comparison. I can get it done in half the time, but I have a cataraft too. 

I have a wonder pump 4 for my river pump. I would hate to inflate the entire thing using one of these!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

My stock line about the Wonder Pump is that if it lasts an entire season, that's the "Wonder." Get something else.

A Bronco II Foot Pump holds up pretty well and is good for topping off but I wouldn't use one for an entire boat. Get a 12V pump for that.


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with the previous posts. NRS 5" is great for inflating a raft, but big on the river. I use a Down River 4" for pretty much everything, but it is a little small for inflating imo. You will save money in the long run buying a good pump, and those two are my top choices. If you want a cheap pump a foot pump is a better choice imo.

Rob


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree about the NRS 5" pump. I ordered one and sent it back b/c it was too big. So I ended up with a 4" Carlson (10 yr. warranty) and it's the ticket.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

My raft is old and leaky. I'm tall and a wonder pup kills my back. I have a cheap 12-volt inflator (for the put-in) and a 5" NRS pump. Works great and I don't mind the size (it's a back thing).
alan


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I used my air mattress inflator (wal-mart) the other day off my car's cigarette lighter and then topped off. Makes it really easy.


----------



## syncro (May 28, 2007)

*raft pumps*

I like my carlson 4" its small enough to not be in the way but has enough power to get my raft inflated quicly.


don


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The wonder pump is a great back up - but a killer for actual inflating. Look around at places like the Sports Recycler and craigslist and you might score a deal on a real pump - I got my 4" barrel pump for $30. If your new raft is going to go out more than a few times a year you will really want either a electric plus a wonder or a real barrel pump - all of the previous posters suggestions are on the mark. Personally I have no idea why two pieces of pvc pipe, a hose, a valve and a o-ring add up to $180.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*pumps for bad backs*

If you've got a bad back, get a foot pump. I got one (from Cascade, I think) a few years ago that's really big, with plywood shells and raft fabric bellows, that's really quick. It inflates a cat tube faster than an electric LVM (and you don't have to endure the vicious whine). Bad news: no brand name on it, not in their current catalog. 

For inflating smaller boats and top-off on the river, I use a Bravo 2 foot pump (NRS, $30) that I've had since 1995. The bellows fabric wore out, so I took it apart and put a patch on the inside. It's more compact than the Wonder Pumps (had one– rough on the lower back) or other barrel types, and the hose is much more durable. 

Give it a go– I think you'll be happy.

Chip


----------

